# Zenith Trench Watch - Strap Needed, Any Advice?



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a Zenith "trench watch" made on 12/5/1915 according to zenith. (isn't it amazing that they knew to the day!)

Some pics

































I really like this watch and it's a pity about the rather poor repainting about "1" but it's not that noteiceable in real life.

The main problem I have is the strap which doesn't look at all right at all to me.

The lugs are fixed and rather small at about 13mm.

Any ideas on how (and where) to get a more authentic look anyone?

thanks

Ian


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Found this on fleabay if it's of interest to you. Correct period for your watch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Found this on fleabay if it's of interest to you. Correct period for your watch.


I have a bit of fettish for the trech watches -enamel dial .number style,basic design -love a solid silver one ,add it on the long list.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on fleabay if it's of interest to you. Correct period for your watch.
> ...


Thanks Thunderbolt,

May be a possibility but I think the Fleabay bracelet is a bit dressy for this but thanks anyway

Timetraveller

Yes it is a lovely piece, don't wear it often, any idea how to stop silver tarnishing?

Ian


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

JTW said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


u got me there mate only suggestion is give it to me me and i will keep it tarnish free as pos


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


Generous offer but one I'll have to turn down


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Having spent the last 25 mins or so googling for a strap for this watch, I have come to the conclusion that rocking horse **** is easier to come by!!!!


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Having spent the last 25 mins or so googling for a strap for this watch, I have come to the conclusion that rocking horse **** is easier to come by!!!!


Really appreciated, the same conclusion as i'd come to but I thought it was worth asking. there must be some somewhere.... mustn't there?


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

rondeco said:


> How about these .......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Band-for-Wire-Lug-Mili...1QQcmdZViewItem


Problem with the link but I got there in the end, pricey but certainly the best I've see so far - Thanks!

Ian


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

JTW said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Having spent the last 25 mins or so googling for a strap for this watch, I have come to the conclusion that rocking horse **** is easier to come by!!!!
> ...


Think I've found what your looking for. Not sure if allowed to post the link here. Unable to send you a pm. Mail me for the link on jhughes466(at)aol_dot_com.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


email sent, Ta


----------

